# Hip pain



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, after fighting hip pain for two years, I ended up with lower back pain and bursitis in the opposite hip to the point I could barely walk. I was told I needed a hip replacement, but didn't really want to go there. I did go to physical therapy and did the whole hip exercise regiment after a steroid shot to get rid of the bursitis. Really did me good and I got one more summer of riding before my worn out hip hurt so bad I couldn't even sit on a horse. Last September I finally had the hip replaced and four months later I was cleared to ride again. Its going slow getting the strength back in my leg, but I'm comfortable at the walk and posting trot again. Its great to be pain free in the saddle and the best part is my lower back pain is totally gone. Get your hip checked out by a good orthopedic surgeon and I really think doing the physical therapy prior to the hip replacement helped for a quicker recovery. Don't be afraid to let the therapist/surgeon know your ARE going to ride ..... I even helped mine come up with an exercise to specifically work on mounting a horse! Good luck and get yourself checked out. A bum hip will quickly cause other body parts to hurt to the point of ending up completely lame.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I guess the first thing is to find out what is causing the pain..dr visit.

I have no idea how old you are but as I got older I developed some hip discomfort. A joint supplement (and dropping some weight) solved my problem.
Your issue sounds more involved. Good luck. It's hard to enjoy the sport you love when you hurt.


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

Im only 19  and what supplements work the best?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If your leg isn't relaxed this can cause hip pain. Any tension and pain will show up in the hip, knee or ankle. Why not take a break, remove your feet from the stirrups, roll your feet around and let your legs hand for half a minute. Let's hope that helps. BTW, have someone stand behind you as you ride away at the walk. Wear a belt and tuck your blouse in. The helper is looking to see if you lift one hip and drop the same side shoulder to compensate. Instead of looking like " I" you may be riding like ">". Not good. That could be your problem.


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll have to have my trainer look


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Save the joint supplement idea for 40 years from now. You a baby. : )

Good luck on finding a cause and solution.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need to learn to not compensate for the bum knee or you will be a wreck like me when you get older. you can end up with back pain, neck pain , and the other knee giving out . No supplement works for me. You can get condrotion and glucosomine. msm was a waste of time. I hurt my knee 40 yrs ago, had a few surgeries, had a few episodes with it, never the same. Also the less you mess with the joint the better off you are.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

If you're referring to the hip flexor, that pain will be in the front where the leg crease is. It could be anything from a fibrous tendon sheath getting irritated (hence the bursitis), a shortened muscle group (knee injury) pulling on the bony attachments, the bursa itself getting further irritated, the hip capsule itself getting ****y, all the way to what the other posters have mentioned. 

Some stretching of the hip flexor is indicated (there are many stretches out there - just don't over arch your back while doing them). Hold your stretches for at least a minute for plastic remodelling, do several times a day but don't stretch in pain. Back off if you feel pain and hold where it feels 'tight'.

Physiotherapy, massage, hellerwork, rolfing are all good ways to reduce the fibrous adhesions which you likely have. Stretch your quads, too, since they contribute to the hip flexion. HTH.


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

livelovelaughride said:


> If you're referring to the hip flexor, that pain will be in the front where the leg crease is. It could be anything from a fibrous tendon sheath getting irritated (hence the bursitis), a shortened muscle group (knee injury) pulling on the bony attachments, the bursa itself getting further irritated, the hip capsule itself getting ****y, all the way to what the other posters have mentioned.
> 
> Some stretching of the hip flexor is indicated (there are many stretches out there - just don't over arch your back while doing them). Hold your stretches for at least a minute for plastic remodelling, do several times a day but don't stretch in pain. Back off if you feel pain and hold where it feels 'tight'.
> 
> Physiotherapy, massage, hellerwork, rolfing are all good ways to reduce the fibrous adhesions which you likely have. Stretch your quads, too, since they contribute to the hip flexion. HTH.


 
I think it may be a combination of a few of these. But thanks for the advice  I hope it helps!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Glucosamine and chontroitin are supposed to work well. 

Spring Valley Triple Strength Glucosamine/Chondroitin Joint Health Dietary Supplement, 40ct: Vitamins : Walmart.com

(I'm not recommending this particular brand; just the ingredients. I would think that whatever brand you can get is probably fine.)

You should also go to the doctor and find out what is causing it. Sometimes I get severe pain from muscle spasms. It is possible that if you are sitting a bit off center either while riding or while not riding, you could be making things worse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need to see an MD. it could be from your back, osteo porosis starting ,
it could be sciatic, it could be ovarian problems.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I second the once over by a good Dr & then finding a good chiropractor


----------

